
We fucked up in 2018 here's why - danielkempe
https://blog.quuu.co/quuu-we-fed-up-in-2018-heres-why/
======
danielkempe
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/quuu-4-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/quuu-4-0)
\- Check it out!

